# [SOLVED] Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 RAM compatiblity



## razten (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm in process of getting all my parts for my first build. One quick question i want to pair up the motherboard mentioned in the title with Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 8GB 1600MHz ram. I've checked the ram compatibility on asus website but they do not show this ram, however the list hasn't been updated for a long time therefore I'm asking you guys if its possible to pair them up?

any contributions welcome, thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 RAM compatiblity*

Memory standard for that Mobo is DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066
Memory support lists are rarely, if ever, updated. Good quality Mobo's rarely have compatibility issues with good quality RAM if the RAM specs match the Mobo's standards.
The RAM you have listed is 1600MHZ and will requires OC'ing to reach it's rated speed.
I would suggest using 1333.


----------



## razten (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 RAM compatiblity*

So if I was to use that ram on the mobo would it just downgrade it to 1333? Or will it not work at all? I'm also thinking about overclocking the ram as it seems like its not much of a hassle.

Maybe you have any recommendations on ram ? I was looking through 1333mhz ram but didn't find any strongly recommended products.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 RAM compatiblity*

It will most likely default to 1333. 
I've used a lot of 1333 RAM on a lot of Asus Mobo's. G.Skill and Corsair primarily.
If you don't OC the system you're not going to notice any difference with 1600 over 1333.


----------



## razten (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 RAM compatiblity*

Thanks for everything Tyree.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

